
Apple sues Corellium, which lets users run iOS firmware in a web browser - bookofjoe
https://www.cultofmac.com/645746/apple-sues-company-which-lets-users-run-ios-in-a-browser/
======
pathartl
Anyone here use Corellium? From marketing descriptions it just sounds like
they made a hypervisor that can run iOS, which doesn't sound illegitimate to
my. I'm assuming that Apple would have to go at it in a distribution-of-iOS-
firmware direction to have this case hold any water.

This is just my opinion/conjecture, but I would assume that Apple just doesn't
like the idea of the core product. I personally don't understand why a company
that bases itself on morals would find issue with a tool like this. With
introduction of things like the T2 chips in their computer product line, I
would assume they have a real problem with people running their software on
anything that's not an Apple branded device.

------
slang800
Are they actually running iOS firmware in a web browser, or is this more like
an advanced version of BrowserStack, where the firmware is running on a server
or a physical device?

~~~
rvz
There was a previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710565)

But to answer your question, It is actually running stock Apple iOS firmware
on a ARM hypervisor which Corellium has created and they are relaying the
screen output onto the web from the hypervisor.

You can think of Corellium as like a enterprise-grade Docker, but for iOS and
Android apps.

------
NobodyNada
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710565)

